# Tilapia: The fish that is as bad for you as bacon



## PattY1 (Oct 5, 2011)

I am not sure where I should put this. Mods, feel free to move it if  it is necessary. 

Tilapia: The fish that is as bad for you as bacon - WTOP.com


----------



## Timothy (Oct 5, 2011)

There is an interesting thread about this at:
Is Farmed Tilapia bad for you?

I think it's a matter of balance. If one drinks 5 gallons of pure water every day, it'll kill you.

If one eats ten pounds of perfect vegetables every day, you'll get fat and your body will suffer all types of problems.

Eating a balanced diet of foods and trying to compensate for the bad foods with other foods that help keep the bad ones from overtaking your health is important.

Fresh air, good exercise and not overeating *anything* will keep most people out of the Doctors office.

Eating a wide selection of foods is also important. 

Farm raised fish of any kind has a 6/3 imbalance. Not just Tilapia. Even farmed salmon has the same imbalance.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh for crying out loud. I hope vilifying omega-6 is not the next food bandwagon that Americans jump on. Omega-6 (or n-6) is still an essential fatty acid, meaning that it's something that your body needs, but cannot manufacture on its own. As a nation, we probably consume far too many omega-6 rich foods, but that doesn't mean they should be avoided altogether.

Also, I think the title of the story is completely knee-jerk and misleading. To imply that any fish is as "bad as bacon" is a laugh.

While it's true that tilapia has a higher ratio of omega-6 to omega-3,  so do a lot of other things. Take barley, for example. The ratio of n-6  to n-3 is 10 to 1. But it also contains iron and selenium, so it's nutritious. Just don't eat a pile of it at every meal and you will be fine.


----------



## luckytrim (Oct 5, 2011)

> Also, I think the title of the story is completely knee-jerk and  misleading. To imply that any fish is as "bad as bacon" is a laugh.



I AGREE, WHOLE HEARTEDLY !!
It's the wont of writers to exaggerate the comparisons, for, if they said "its as bad as Barley", who would pay attention ??


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 5, 2011)

The fact of the matter is so simple.  Whether you believe in nature, or a supreme being, foods that are as close to their original, wild state, are superior to foods that have been changed by people, even to the point of what they are fed.  Cows that are grass fed on natural grassy fields taste better, are healthier as animals, and are more nutritionally sound than are cows fed on corn.  Real free-range chickens 9the one that get to eat insects, wild grains, worms, etc) taste better, are healthier, and are more nutrition than are caged chickens, again because of diet and exercise.  And so it is with fish, pigs, and any other animal we consume.  

That being said, the closer our diet is to a wild diet, that is, eating a wide variety of fuits, grains, veggies, and meats, each in their season.  If you look closely at the most current food pyramid, it approximates what our ancestors probably ate as hunter-gatherers, before agriculture was discovered.

It has been proposed that agriculture is humanity's single biggest insult to the world.  Nature abhors a mono-culture, and that is what we impose through agriculture, be it farms, or tree-farms.  It destroys the land, and alienates the wold to so many animal species that once thrived on it.  There are people more wise than I who are begining to understand how to plant multiple varieties of useful plants on the land, that are in symbiosis with the soil, and each other, so as to build the soil, while growing useful food plants for consumption.  As an example, corn, squash, and beans, grown together enrich the soil, control weeds, and produce more usable food per acre than any of those plants grown exclusively.  We as a creature, must learn to emulate nature, not try to change it.  Then, we will assure our own survival, and help all other creatures survive as well.

Besides, nature reminds me every summer that it is much more difficult to maintain a omno-culture than to embrace a multi-species garden.  There are people who grow beautiful gardens, both veggie, and flower, because they understand how to put together plants that naturally control weeds, nourish the soil, and give back much more than the effort that goes into them.  My garden, since I'm not as knowledgeable,  and all kinds of plants that I didn't plant tend to try and take over my garden.

Seeeeeya:Goodweed of the North


----------



## Timothy (Oct 5, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> It has been proposed that agriculture is humanity's single biggest insult to the world.


 
I understand your intent and the aim of your post, but would argue the methods you suggest.

Human beings are here to stay. We will either create an environment that kills us as a species or we will eventually, (I believe), create one that will thrive with us.

I can grow hydroponic produce that is free of pesticides, free of health contaminants and is maximized for each type of produce to it's fullest, best possible state of being, genetically. The only type of growing method that can possibly rival it's outcome is organic growing, and that method can't produce in the environments that hydroponic growing can, for the same costs.

Over-population is the prime cause of most of the agricultural problems that exist today, and the health related problems that come from those conditions.

Until humans realize as a whole, that they cannot just willy-nilly create more humans, and start limiting the numbers of people who are on our little green/blue globe, hydroponic vegetable production is an absolute must with which we can feed the multitudes of the future.

In the following couple of decades, we'll all see an emergence of hydroponic farming, world-wide. It's already started.

This coming year, I'll be building a state-of-the-art system on my property that will produce 10 pounds of vegetables per/sq/ft, per/month. I'll post it's progress so that you can all watch how it's built and how I manage it.

It's the only possible future of agriculture.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 5, 2011)

Timothy, I totally agreed with you on your first post but the second one almost sounded like Chinese propaganda, where they allow only one child per family.
This planet can handle lot more people only if the people would start growing food instead of poppy fields to produce heroin. Build tractors instead of fighting religious wars in the name of their religion. The list can go on. I wish I had 10 kids.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 5, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Timothy, I totally agreed with you on your first post but the second one almost sounded like Chinese propaganda, where they allow only one child per family.
> This planet can handle lot more people only if the people would start growing food instead of poppy fields to produce heroin. Build tractors instead of fighting religious wars in the name of their religion. The list can go on. I wish I had 10 kids.


 
Sorry Charlie, you and I will have to agree to disagree on that.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 5, 2011)

Not a problem.
 But think about it. How many kids does average American family have today? We are not overusing the land because we have so many people to feed. We are overusing the land because we are over eating. Before I came to America the 1/8 of a chicken and a cup of rice was a great dinner. Today I can eat this for a snack before the dinner or maybe after.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 5, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> The fact of the matter is so simple.  Whether you believe in nature, or a supreme being, foods that are as close to their original, wild state, are superior to foods that have been changed by people, even to the point of what they are fed.  Cows that are grass fed on natural grassy fields taste better, are healthier as animals, and are more nutritionally sound than are cows fed on corn.  Real free-range chickens 9the one that get to eat insects, wild grains, worms, etc) taste better, are healthier, and are more nutrition than are caged chickens, again because of diet and exercise.  And so it is with fish, pigs, and any other animal we consume.


I agree with you completely. Not only does the saying "you are what you eat" apply, but you are also a product of the food that your food has eaten. That means that in this country we are mostly made of corn, since that is what's fed to most of the farmed animals we consume.

Furthermore, if you look at the nutritional analysis of corn, you'll find that the ratio of omega-6 to omega-3 is about 32:1 (a healthy ratio is considered to be 4:1 or less). Assuming that scientists are correct and that omega-6 is an inflammatory compound, is it any wonder that heart disease is so rampant in this country? There's a reason that animals are fed corn: it fattens them up quickly for market. It wouldn't surprise me if it had the same effect on humans eating the animals that eat all this corn.

There is a good documentary called "King Corn" that explores this food relationship. Granted, it's somewhat biased against big agribusiness, but not as much as similar movies I've seen.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 5, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Not a problem.
> But think about it. How many kids does average American family have today? We are not overusing the land because we have so many people to feed. We are overusing the land because we are over eating. Before I came to America the 1/8 of a chicken and a cup of rice was a great dinner. Today I can eat this for a snack before the dinner or maybe after.


 
This isn't really the appropriate place to argue the point, but I strongly disagree with what you've said. I believe you're arguing from ignorance of the facts and using an emotional basis instead of a factual basis.

If you'd like to come over to my site, (in my profile), and continue the discussion, I'd be more than happy to. I'm "Hydro-1" on my site.

I think an extended discussion of this point between you and I would be a little out-of-place here on a cooking site, but well within the scope of a hydroponic vegetable growing site.

Your move...


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 6, 2011)

don't know where you get the Idea of me being amotional about it.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2011)

charlie, with metered respect,  it's silly to think everyone can have 10 children. there's no way to feed that many people with current farming practices. tim is on to something with hydroponics.

you are mixing political views about war and politics with the science of agriculture, hence the assumption you are being emotional rather than realistic.


to test my proposition, would it be ok with you if muslim families had 11 kids each?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 10, 2011)

Where do you get idea that I am against hydroponics? I think it is awesome idea. It was first introduced years ago. Not exactly sure when. I do know that we were experimenting with it in my High School's green house and that were more years ago than I care to count. Unfortunately it is still not developed properly. Just like Sun's energy. Back in 70's people were talking about it. And still the use of sun energy is meager. There are so many natural ways to grow and produce but unfortunately a lot's of times the great ideas are tainted by politics.
And again, I got the feeling that Tim also thought that I was against hydroponics, absolutely not. I am all for it.


P.S. As far as 10 kids goes. Just because I wanted 10 kids, doesn’t mean I had them. I only have 5.

P.P.S. Tom, they do.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Charlie, no, I didn't think anything you said pointed to hydroponic farming as being bad. Sorry if something I said made you think so.

Over the past 30 years, I've contacted quite a few farmers who use traditional soil farms and asked them if they would switch to hydroponic farming. Each of the ones I spoke to had already researched it and discovered two things:

1. It would be hugely advantageous financially for them to switch.

2. They could not afford to switch and no bank would cover the funds necessary to make that switch, as it would necessitate having NO crops for an entire year and setup costs would be astronomical.

Hydroponic farming produces roughly ten times the produce as soil farming, annually, and costs less to maintain and operate. The setup costs can be recouped in as little as 5 years, and anyone who makes it past that hurdle will be an instant multi-millionaire in one year.

The setup cost for a full scale hydroponic farm of about 40 acres is about one million dollars per/acre, at a minimum. No soil farmers I know of can afford that.

The corporations are slowly converting right now. When finished, it will be the end of any private, commercial soil farming. They simply won't be able to complete.


----------



## spiceoflife (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm trying really hard to lower my omega-6 to omega-3 ratio. It has changed my entire diet! I'm living on this "anti-inflammatory" diet to try and help my sore ol' bod from being so sore. 

The theory goes is that each food has an inflammatory rating. If that figure is 0, then the food is neutral. If it is negative, the food promotes inflammation in the body. If the value is positive, then the food is considered anti-inflammatory. Ideally the sum of the foods you eat in a given day is below 50.

Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis – NutritionData.com has a lot of foods rated.


----------



## derailedbus (Mar 6, 2012)

So, bacon is bad for us?  That sucks.  I ate a whole pound of it on Sunday.


----------



## GLC (Mar 6, 2012)

But was it sustainably wild caught bacon?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 6, 2012)

It was probably that darned hydroponically grown bacon, fed on high fructose corn syrup and omega-6 supplements, then cured in MSG!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 6, 2012)

HAhaHA--i didn't know you were funny like that, glc!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 6, 2012)

vitauta said:
			
		

> HAhaHA--i didn't know you were funny like that, glc!



Vit!  You found the Caps key!  Way to go, girl!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 6, 2012)

if there's one thing that i appreciate even more than brains, its humor and it appears that glc has both.... 

dawg, i use caps (for emphasis) occasionally.  you'd know that if you read my posts....


----------



## babetoo (Mar 6, 2012)

i don't use caps because i don't want to. and i don't have to, cause i am old. and i can do pretty much what i want. lol


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 6, 2012)

vitauta said:
			
		

> if there's one thing that i appreciate even more than brains, its humor and it appears that glc has both....
> 
> dawg, i use caps (for emphasis) occasionally.  you'd know that if you read my posts....



Oh, sweetie, I was just teasing ya!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2012)

I think I saw something on PBS (maybe five years ago) about experimental hydroponics in Vermont. They were growing fish as well and using fish poop as fertilizer for the fruits and vegis.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 6, 2012)

This reminds me of that movie where they were growing people planted in the ground. They'd take out their vocal cords and plant them (I have no idea how they fed them and forget about the other obvious problems) and then they served the best darned bacon (and never mind where the bacon came from). I think it's a famous camp horror movie...

I'm sorry, I can't take this topic seriously, the idea that eating tilapia is as bad as eating bacon.

Anyway I take omega-3 fatty acid supplements (from Trader Joe's, 1200 mg fish oil = 400 mg EPA + 200 mg DHA) primarily because I think it helps reduce internal bodily inflammation (blood vessels) and if the premise in the article linked in the OP is true then my supplements would help me improve my 6:3 ratio.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 7, 2012)

Motel Hell with Dale Robertson.  Hilarious.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, that was the movie! 

I think I'll have a talapia and egg sandwich for breakfast this morning. I want to live dangerously...


----------



## GLC (Mar 7, 2012)

babetoo said:


> i don't use caps because i don't want to. and i don't have to, cause i am old. and i can do pretty much what i want. lol



Ain't it wonderful. I'd have gotten old much sooner if I'd known. You can get away with all sorts of stuff. 

"Don't pay any attention. He's old."


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2012)

GLC said:


> Ain't it wonderful. I'd have gotten old much sooner if I'd known. You can get away with all sorts of stuff.
> 
> "Don't pay any attention. He's old."



I've been practising being eccentric for decades.


----------



## GLC (Mar 7, 2012)

And I've still got it. I can't remember what it is, but I'm pretty sure I still got it. (Or will soon remember where I left it.)


----------



## grndzro (Dec 19, 2012)

NEVER eat Tilapia
NEVER NEVER NEVER

Also avoid deep water seafood. they are high in metals.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 19, 2012)

grndzro said:


> Also avoid deep water seafood. they are high in metals.


 
What are you defining as "deep water"? A hundred feet, 1000 feet, "Titanic" deep (13,000 feet) or "Challenger Deep" (7.5 miles)? Also what species?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 19, 2012)

Usually, the larger, apex predators are the fish to watch out for.  Sardines, grunion, pearch, cod, sole, bass, sea bass, yellowfin tuna, halibut, small trout, salmon, and char, etc., are fairly safe to eat and have minimal heavy metal and dioxin concentrations.  Fish like sharks, albacore tuna, swordfish, large salmon, such as pacific king (chinook), lake trout, basically, fish that eat lots of other fish, have higher concentrations of contaminants.  Interestingly enough, the scourge of the great lakes, the lamprey eel, is considered a prize delicacy in Great Brittain.  but we can't use them out of the Great Lakes due to high levels of contaminants.  The eels are parasitic, and live off of the body juices of large trout and salmon, especially King Salmon (Chinook).

Know the science before jumping in and stating that all deep water fish are dangerous, or all warm water fish are more dangerous, etc.  Generalizations are usually dangerous.

Just make sure that when you make a statement, you've done the research, and have references to point to.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 19, 2012)

*Tilapia = Bait*

I'm just say'n. We used to use tilapia for bait to catch larger fish, creating a more balanced diet for the fish eating it ? A healthy fish knows the wisdom of eating a variety of foods. What do you suppose the Incredible Mr. Limpit eats?  
I can't help myself, I still get a laugh every time I see tilapia in the market.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 22, 2012)

I've revised my opinion about talapia in recent months. As far as I can tell it has no distinct flavor or any other distinct qualities other than a generic fishness and one that can be easily farmed. Perhaps it's easy to fillet too, judging from the huge numbers of frozen tilapia fillets I see at supermarkets.

As far as taste I can't tell if it has any. I decided to quit eating tilapia simply because it has nothing to offer me. To anybody who wants to cook it I suggest covering it with a robust sauce.


----------



## grndzro (Dec 23, 2012)

Try Orange Roughy at Trader joes or any Pollock.
They are pretty good IMO


----------

